# looking for Wisconsin guys



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey guy`s I was just wondering how many guys we have here from Wis and thier area`s .I have only saw a couple on here ,it would nice to get an idea if theres anyone on in my area .Not currently looking for subs but I may take on some more sites if I could sub um out to some trustworthy subs or just in case one of us gets in a pinch somewhere.
Seth


----------



## BigBurban (Sep 13, 2005)

Im up in marinette, WI 

where in the cheese state do you reside?


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

I am from Tomah/Warrens but I cover about a 70 miles each way from there plowing Cell towers.
Seth


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

Hey Seth, I am in Lake Geneva,WI. My Grandma lives in La Crosse. Wow! you cover a 70 mile span on your plow route? I used to plow a cell tower here. Was great because there was no rush to get it done. How many plowable events do you average where you are at?


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Neal
What company did you plow for? The most I have ever had was 7 in a year ,kinda sucks having a 6 inch trigger but it is nice that they give you enuff time that you can cover quite a few sites,I plowed once this month and it took 2 days to plow 35 sites 750 mile route,I do have one tower for a different company about 4 miles from my house that has a 1 inch trigger with about 20 plowable events ,and then I do a few driveways too. I would try to hook up with alltel if you can they have been very good to me,but watch out for some of the other companys ,I have had nothing but hassles with some of them trying to get paid.
Seth


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

Seth,
The company that the invoices were sent to and the payment came from was Tower Sites out of Milwaukee. The actual tower I plowed was just down the road in Elkhorn. It was a 2 inch trigger and could wait to plow until all my other jobs were done. I still can't believe the distance you travel on your route. Wow! Must pay you pretty good to be worth it. payup


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

I average about $100 an hour so I figure thats not to shabby.
I would like to fill my route in a little more and if that happens I will put subs on some of the sites ,I would like 10 miles between sites alot better than 20 but they do keeping building new sites in the route. I picked up 2 this year in my area.I also do have to salt once in awile if we get rain on frozen ground ,I spread about 2 tons of salt last year in one ice storm we had an inch of ice on everything.
Seth


----------



## amsoil man (Feb 6, 2005)

I am in walworth wisconsin


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

More Cheesehead's here then I thought.  

I'm outta East Troy-Mukwonago area.


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

I was plowing (sold my '84 today to another local plower) in Wausau. I'm out of plowing for a while. I do still have my Sno Bear for my '97 2wd, but it won't be used this year. Good to see another Cheesehead, though. However, I may go shovel for somebody if they need it in the Wausau/Rothschild/Schofield/Weston area. Just let me know. 

In a while, Chet.


----------

